# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Είδη Συναγερμού & CCTV >  > [Πωλείται / Καινούριο] PARAVOX Τηλεφωνητής.

## sotron1

PARAVOX Τηλεφωνητής.

20 ευρώ. 

Καινούργιος αχρησιμοποίητος. 


Σωτήρης.

Τηλ: 6977640862

----------

